# Berried Amano shrimp :)



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

Umm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but Amanos I believe can only breed in Brackish water. Your female will probably drop her eggs :-( sorry.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Finalplay10 said:


> Umm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but Amanos I believe can only breed in Brackish water. Your female will probably drop her eggs :-( sorry.


Really?! Man that sucks :frown: I got excited for nothing


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I just read that when the eggs hatch they need salt water to survive. If I'll separate mom until eggs hatch and then move zoes (or whatever they called) into a 2.5g filled with salt water that I can get from my friend since he has a marine tank would that be enough space for them? Is water from marine tank would have too much salinity? What would I feed them?


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

They hatch as larvae and not little miniature shrimp so I think feeding them is the big hurdle.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

fresh.salty said:


> They hatch as larvae and not little miniature shrimp so I think feeding them is the big hurdle.


Yeah I just read about that part, I also read I can feed them phytoplankton and I think you can get it at any marine fish store so that should not be a problem since I am pretty sure my friend has some 

I need to figure out if a 2.5g tank filled with salt water will be enough, and what salinity it should be...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Its very hard to raise them to the size where they can be put back in fresh water but good luck!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bsmith said:


> Its very hard to raise them to the size where they can be put back in fresh water but good luck!


+1.

It's more trouble than it's really worth. Neat for a learning experience, but also heart breaking when less than 20% of the larvae survive...at least on your first breeding attempt.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

It definitely doesn't look easy. I am very tempted to try but I don't think I should attempt it being 6 months pregnant. :icon_conf


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Congrats! You deff need to have some hobbies to keep you entertained when your enjoying the time off after the baby is born. My wife and I just had a little girl on aug 23, um trying to get her to keep my tanks clean now that she's all healed up and has alittle down time with Ella!!! (totally kidding)


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

bsmith said:


> Congrats! You deff need to have some hobbies to keep you entertained when your enjoying the time off after the baby is born. My wife and I just had a little girl on aug 23, um trying to get her to keep my tanks clean now that she's all healed up and has alittle down time with Ella!!! (totally kidding)


Thanks!  Congrats to you too! 
The thing with me is that I have so many projects going on that I really don't think I should take on another one, but it is very tempting...


----------

